# Solution to the Bride of Frankenstein Hair!!!



## Gym Whourlfeld

In the classics set dvd that came out a few years ago featuring the original Frankenstein,, Wolfman, Dracula movies they say the "Bride's" hair had some sort of , I think it was metal supports under it to achieve the height and actually might have been easier than just piling hair?
Of course this information was given during "The Making of" parts on the disc.


----------



## pmpknqueen

yeah since my hair is shoulder length it's gonna be hard to make it stick up. But, at least i have thick hair so if i have to wrap hair around something i could.

I just thought that picture was funny haha


----------



## savagehaunter

lol, wtf are people thinking when they wear stuff like that on a normal day?


----------



## pmpknqueen

savagehaunter said:


> lol, wtf are people thinking when they wear stuff like that on a normal day?


i have no idea lol

and they say _we_ are the crazy ones haha


----------



## Junit

That would be quite helpful come October!! I've seen the commercials for those bump its, I thought they just gave you a little... pouf. Lol


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

I'm so glad to find I'm not the only one who finds Bumpits ...um...hilariously sucky. The commercials (which I hate almost as much as Snuggies) advertises less extreme ones, but they still look so remarkably fakey and just, ick - kind of like the models have some odd growth on their scalp. Fashion (if you want to call it that) is indeed a strange, incomprehensible beast.


----------



## pmpknqueen

Zombie Machairodont said:


> I'm so glad to find I'm not the only one who finds Bumpits ...um...hilariously sucky. The commercials (which I hate almost as much as Snuggies) advertises less extreme ones, but they still look so remarkably fakey and just, ick - kind of like the models have some odd growth on their scalp. Fashion (if you want to call it that) is indeed a strange, incomprehensible beast.


Omg don't even get me started on snuggies. My sister has one and she loves it but I refuse to buy one....I dont care if ppl say they work, they look rediculious!!!! lol


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Jacking one's hair up high might sort of make the person seem more formidable, a person to be reconed with, "Watch out for ME! I'm so important (or crazy, goofy, mis-guided?)
It does make shorter people seem taller, doesn't it?
Especially if you were to glue plastic eyeballs in the hair tuft and pretend the hair was facial in nature.
You could go window-peeking and yet never see a thing! (Just enjoy their screams!)
Of course after the second bullet passes through your hair do it might be time to find another nocturnal hobby!


----------



## NOWHINING

well you know what to do with the bumpit if you are wanting to be the Bride of Frankenstein. Me on the other hand will tough it out wearing a wig or i will be wearing some kind of turban-bride-of-frank- looky thing.


----------

